
How do you downvote submissions - paulpauper
how many karma points do you need to downvote submissions or is that feature not allowed?
======
gamechangr
That's not a feature. I'm glad or other people would be picking what's
important to you.

upvoting essentially does the same thing (stories not upvoted go down)

------
detaro
submissions can never be downvoted

